# Cristmas report



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Merry Christmas

The store will be closed on Friday and Saturday for Christmas.

We are definitely improving the ice conditions with these cold days we are having but I must still caution you on venturing out on Audubon. There are several spots that were open and now would only have an inch of ice or so. Be careful!!!

As far as fishing goes the best spot with the most action are Church Bay, Velva Bay and Nelson Bay. Fish in 17 to 21 feet or deeper for perch. Use genz worms tipped with minnows.

Thank You For Your Patronage

Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------

